# Any Wyndham's that are pet friendly?



## cayman01 (Oct 1, 2016)

Being dog owners we'd love to be able to take a pooch with us on vacation sometime. Any of the Wyndham's that are pet friendly? I was thinking the more rural ones might be but I don't see anything in the owner's manual.


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 1, 2016)

No, they are not.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 1, 2016)

The timeshare properties do not allow pets, interesting to not the policy for the hotels is differemt

Here is the policy for the Wyndham Grand Hotel at Bonnet Creek (on the same property as the timeshare)
"The Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek wants to ensure that travel is made easy. That's why we welcome family pets (under 25 pounds) to stay with you in your upscale hotel room with simply a $150 non-refundable fee for up to 6 nights."

and the Wyndham Grand Chicago (I think its the very same building as the timeshare)
"We welcome small dogs up to 40 pounds, with a limit of one per room, for a one-time, non-refundable fee of $100 per stay, which is assessed at check-in."

This seems to be a hotel by hotel policy as the Hotel at Reunion doesnt allow pets


----------



## CruiseGuy (Oct 1, 2016)

The Member Directory states:

As pets are not allowed at our resorts, Members or guests travelling with pets are encouraged to contact Guest Services at the phone number provided on the resort page for area boarding options.

Service animals that are trained to work or perform tasks for the benefit of an individual with a disability are welcomed at all Wyndham-managed locations.


----------

